# South Wales reptile exhibition



## Werty75 (Apr 24, 2011)

My GF has done these for many years for all sorts of stuff and I have been thinking of doing one in South Wales which will be the biggest and best fact.!.I would like to get a feel, and ideas, and feed back, from people and Likes, so I get a good idea how many people would be interested and would people come from England etc please feel free to comment cheers Dan.


----------



## Nigel_wales (Mar 24, 2009)

Werty75 said:


> My GF has done these for many years for all sorts of stuff and I have been thinking of doing one in South Wales which will be the biggest and best fact.!.I would like to get a feel, and ideas, and feed back, from people and Likes, so I get a good idea how many people would be interested and would people come from England etc please feel free to comment cheers Dan.


I'd be interested!!!


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

Nigel_wales said:


> I'd be interested!!!


Would beat our 4 hour trek that we did yesterday aye :whistling2:

It depends, maybe somewhere like bristol would get more visits but is still close to South Wales.
Don't know of that many proper enthusiasts in Wales but they could be hiding :lol2:


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

south wales, nah make it south scotland and you have a deal or even better make it glasgow.....


----------



## Werty75 (Apr 24, 2011)

I will leave the Scottish market for you , a little to far for me :lol2:


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

Werty75 said:


> I will leave the Scottish market for you , a little to far for me :lol2:


 : ( :lol2:


----------



## Dragonsx1 (Sep 16, 2011)

id also be intrested


----------



## jenjen01 (Jul 11, 2011)

myself and hubby would definately be interested, we live in newport. : victory:


----------



## Welsh dragon (Oct 27, 2009)

Great Idea I be interested


----------



## markn (Jul 29, 2010)

I'm in , another vote from Newport. I know loads of people that would want to have one too.


----------



## Nigel_wales (Mar 24, 2009)

markn said:


> I'm in , another vote from Newport. I know loads of people that would want to have one too.


Bridgend is the place to have it! It's in the middle of everywhere :lol2:


----------



## stungy (May 28, 2011)

yep defo for newport i live down the road in magor it sounds good to me


----------



## markn (Jul 29, 2010)

Nigel_wales said:


> Bridgend is the place to have it! It's in the middle of everywhere :lol2:


I'd go anywhere in south wales and even bristol. Newport is almost as close to Bristol as it is to Cardiff. Lol.


----------



## Anu (Jun 8, 2011)

Bristol, at least it's totally feasible for us Cornwallians.


----------



## Trissai (Apr 25, 2010)

id be up for it, i'll be coming back pretty regular, shame i left wales 3 weeks ago :devil:


----------



## jenjen01 (Jul 11, 2011)

*but it wouldnt be 'South Wales reptile exhibition' if it wasnt in south wales :lol2:*


----------



## StrikingPython8 (Sep 19, 2011)

Yep, we're in. I'm originally from South Wales but now live in Surrey but we'd definitely come. Get an advert in the reptile magazine and I bet you'd get loads of interest.


----------



## steve williams (Feb 14, 2010)

Definately interested. Have you considered holding it somewhere in Cardiff? Central and easy to get to from most places including Bristol etc.


----------



## Welsh dragon (Oct 27, 2009)

Cardiff gets everything be a nice change to have it somewhere different


----------



## markn (Jul 29, 2010)

Welsh dragon said:


> Cardiff gets everything be a nice change to have it somewhere different


That's not true. They don't get to play in the football premier league. Lol.


----------



## Welsh dragon (Oct 27, 2009)

:lol2: Better have it in Swansea then, where theres a premier league football team lol and may as well go the whole hog and hold it in the Liberty Stadium :lol2:


----------



## Werty75 (Apr 24, 2011)

I like it Welsh dragon, I am starting to do my research it wont be for a while because I want it to be out of this world, so when its in the Reptile magazine I will let you all know :2thumb:


----------



## Kerry97 (Oct 19, 2010)

I would be in and the OH and I know quite a few people who would be interested.....


----------



## Frank1 (Aug 25, 2011)

Great idea, there are lots of people witch will be interested


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels (Jun 23, 2011)

Im in :no1: ..... and my fiance .... thats 2 more!


----------



## Manoona (Jun 28, 2009)

Id be interested!


----------



## wingsy (Mar 22, 2008)

Count us all in,
A welsh show would be a cracking idea,i think you'd be surprised to see how many welsh reptile keepers there are.


----------



## Totally Morphed (Dec 21, 2009)

I'm in : victory:, but I have a feeling you need to be a club with registered members, for at least three years, for the powers that be to even entertain the idea.


----------



## Werty75 (Apr 24, 2011)

Bump..................:welcome:


----------



## FelixFelicis (Jun 4, 2010)

I would definitely be interested, either South Wales or Bristol would be perfect. There's certainly a lack of reptile events in the area, but no lack of reptile keepers!


----------

